# Disque dur qui n'apparaît pas



## shopi (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mon disque dur externe WD Format MS-DOS (FAT32), il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau de mon nouveau Macbook Pro. J'avais un MacBook OS X et le disque dur marchait sans problème, et je viens d'essayer le disque dur sur le mac de ma soeur qui est aussi un MacBook Pro et ça marche, il le reconnaît. Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il n'arrive pas à le reconnaître. Si quelqu'un a une idée ce serait vraiment génial parce que j'ai vraiment beaucoup de chose sur ce disque dur (680 Go) et tout transférer sur un autre prendrait des heures.
Merci d'avance :



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

vérifie dans les préférences du Finder (général et barre latérale) que les disques externes sont visibles (cases cochées).

Si oui, et que tu ne vois toujours pas le disque, lance Utilitaire de disque : le disque y est-il visible ?


----------



## shopi (18 Février 2013)

J'ai un autre disque dur qui apparaît parfaitement dans le Finder et Utilitaire de disque mais celui que je veux n'apparaît nulle part.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Problème de câble USB ?

(si hub USB, essayer sans).

Sinon, si le disque est visible sur un autre Macbook Pro et pas sur le tien, et que un autre disque externe est visible sur ton ordi, pour ma part, aucune idée.

Peut-être des pistes ici :http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1151?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-10328879-263.html?tag=mfiredir


----------



## shopi (18 Février 2013)

Un vrai mystère pour moi aussi, je comprends vraiment pas   Jme suis demandé si c'était pas à cause du formatage en Fat32, mais de toute façons si j'essaye de le reformater je perdrai toute mes données donc c'est vraiment pas la peine. Merci quand même pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Le FAT32 n'est pas un problème.

Essaie d'appliquer toutes les suggestions de la page Apple.


----------



## Matiega (25 Août 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je remonte ce post car j'ai un problème similaire.

Il y a quelques jours, j'ejecte mon disque dur externe de mon macbook, l'icône disparaît et aussitôt je debranche. Un message est alors apparu disant que je n'avais pas éjecté au préalable et que cela pouvait causer des problemes. 

J'ai alors rebranché le dd mais il n'est pas apparu. J'ai ouvert l'utilitaire de disque mais il n'a fait que mouliner, un rond tournait disant chargement de disques. Des que j'ai débranché le dd, l'utilitaire s'est ouvert sans probleme.

J'ai tenté plusieurs pistes proposés par le lien Apple cité par Renaud31: redemarrage, changement de cable.

Une des propositions d'apple est:
Vérifier que le périphérique apparaît dans Informations Système, mon dd externe apparaît mais cela ne m'avance pas.

Quelles solutions puis je envisager? Le fait qu'il apparaisse dans informations système laisse-t-il un espoir ou je dois faire une croix sur mon disque dur et les éléments qu'il contient?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2016)

Quel type d'alimentation pour ce dd : alimentation dédiée ou bien via un port USB ?


----------



## Matiega (26 Août 2016)

L'alimentation se fait via le port usb.

Cependant cela faisait 4 jours qu'il ne voulait pas fonctionner même en le laissant brancher 2 heures.
J'ai retenté hier soir et au bout de 40 minutes, il a fonctionné donc sauvée!
En revanche je n'ai pas pu l'éjecter et j'ai du forcer l'éjection! Ce matin, tout fonctionne mais jusqu'à quand...???


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2016)

Quel type de cable : simple ou alors cable en Y ? (le cable en Y est donc relié à deux ports USB)
Après, un dd qui refuse d'être éjecté, ca peut être parce qu'un fichier (ou une application) y est utilisée. Mais normalement un message l'inique assez clairement.


----------



## Matiega (26 Août 2016)

Le câble est simple. 
Oui il m'indiquait de fermer les programmes mais même une fois tout fermés, il ne s'ejectait toujours pas. Ce matin, éjection dans souci... Mystère...


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2016)

Souvent c'est Spotlight qui en indexant le disque, empêche son éjection. Une fois la base d'indexation créée, Spotlight ne bloque plus. 
C'est peut-être ce qui s'est produit   

Par contre, un disque qui ne monte pas sur le bureau ou de façon aléatoire, ça peut aussi être un disque en train de rendre l'âme...


----------

